# Real-time Vapers CT meet and greet fundraiser



## LeislB (19/11/20)

Hi everyone

We would like to invite anyone who can make it to our meet and greet fundraiser next weekend, the 28th of November.

For those that cannot make it you will be able to buy raffle tickets to stand a chance to win an awesome hamper of vape goodies - I will post information on this here as soon as I have it.

A huge thank you to our generous sponsored detailed on the invite for the amazing prizes you have donated.

I look forward to meeting you there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor (19/11/20)

please take a lot of pics and post after event

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## LeislB (19/11/20)

vicTor said:


> please take a lot of pics and post after event


Sure, will do!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (22/11/20)

Hi all, post updated with raffle details. We will have a number of draws, all worth WAY more than the R50 raffle ticket. There are tons of juices (MTL, Nic salts and free base) , devices, battery chargers, hand crafted coils, batteries, merchandise and more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## LeislB (22/11/20)

Look at all of this goodness!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## LeislB (25/11/20)

Only 4 days left to buy raffle tickets!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (26/11/20)

And what is that little green bottle in the back righthand corner? 
@LeislB ..... can people buy raffle tickets at the venue on Saturday ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (26/11/20)

KZOR said:


> And what is that little green bottle in the back righthand corner?
> @LeislB ..... can people buy raffle tickets at the venue on Saturday ?


Blimey your eyes are good! Thanks again! 

Yes, tickets available on the day.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LeislB (27/11/20)

Any of these prizes are well worth a R50 ticket! 

*Main Prize* x3
15 Juices (12 Freebase & 3 Nic salts)
1 pod (one of the main prize has 2 batteries)
3 Coils
1 Cotton
1 Prime tshirt 
And phone cleaning thingy 

*Medium Prize* x4
10 Juices (7 Freebase & 3 Nic salts)
1 Tank 
3 Coils
1 Cotton
1 Brush 

*Lucky Prize* x10
6 Juices (4 Freebase & 2 Nic Salts)
2 Coils

*Auction*
1 Augvape Druga Foxy Mod
1 Dead Rabbit V2 RTA
1 Nitecore I4 Charger
2 VTC4 Battery
1 Battery Case 4
2 Coils
1 Juice
1 Sunglasses 
1 Coffee Mug
1 Bag

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## THE REAPER (27/11/20)

Come on get lucky @THE REAPER hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## LeislB (28/11/20)

The morning has broken! Today we meet, greet, win and *VAPE*!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## vicTor (28/11/20)

good luck !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## LeislB (28/11/20)

We had an awesome day today and raised nearly R10 000 for Rainbow of Hope Orphanage.

There was a great turn out and more than 15 prizes were handed out, one to our own @KZOR, congratulations! Below is a link to a live he did this afternoon detailing his experience with a video of some of the activity. 



I'd like to once again thank the sponsors from the bottom of my heart for your contributions which were huge draw card for the event. Your generosity is so appreciated. 






And the grand prize winner, he was so excited, literally jumping for joy, I wish I had a video!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Hooked (29/11/20)

I'm so glad that it was a success!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------

